# Tile Levellers - lay tiles like a boss



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey there - just wondering how many of you have discovered tile levelers - a two-partwedge system that gets your tiles (wall or floor) dead flush. One part is a plastic T that sits upsidedown under the tile, and the other is a plastic wedge that pulls the T up. After the mortar dries you just kick off the wedge and the bottom of the upside-down-T and BLAMMO, you're ready to grout. You can even re-use the wedges.

The only hitch is you generally need a thicker mortar bed underneath - but it ensures tiles are dead flat next to one another. Works especially well for large and staggered tiles.

I can't remember the brand name, but they are generally available at the trades-only tile stores. No home-despot supply (yet!) thankfully. 

Mike


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Actually, there are quite a few. 

LASH is probably the worst but IS available at Home Depot.

RLS and TLS are probably most common with the celebrity A-list tipping towards TLS:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/rls-tls-95100/


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

I have seen all of these products in person, but never used them myself. I am confident in all situations that I can set my tile without lips.

A flat floor/wall is all about proper prep work.

However, for those of you who use these systems, have you found that the increased productivity makes you more profitable?

If I were to use a system like this, it would probably only be for 20" or larger tiles. Seems like the cost of the tabs would be prohibitive psf on a smaller tile.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

When setting by myself, I find I do do a better job of keeping things flat (while trying to set quickly) on a large floor with anything bigger than 12x12.

Working with someone else, you might not need them. A super flat subfloor wouldn't be necessary either. 

Of course, polished tile or narrow joints would be 2 candidates for a leveling system too.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

speaking of the TLS Uline sells the "ergo" gun for about $20.00 less
http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/H-952/Cable-Tie-Guns-Mounts/Deluxe-Cable-Tie-Gun


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Or you can get one for $7....:laughing:

http://www.harborfreight.com/adjustable-cable-tie-gun-67076.html


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I have 3 systems...............I am off to set a floor will be back later to give ya my take. I favor the TLS by far


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey, thanks! I've been using Lash, but it is a bit of a PITA esp with 6x20 subway tiles. 

I agree good floor prep puts you way ahead - I still find it pretty challenging even with a level floor. I'd love to not be able to use it.

I'm going to try TLS one of these times, when I run out of my supply of Lash clips.


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

Opie, how did it go?



opiethetileman said:


> I have 3 systems...............I am off to set a floor will be back later to give ya my take. I favor the TLS by far


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Not a hater but isn't a levelling system kind of a lazy way to go about it.......laughing.....jk.......haven't had the opportunity to work with them.....


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

I wouldn't say it's lazy - it's more work. Doesnt guarantee results either - just helps get the lips even - esp on larger tiles that are staggered. I wouldnt do it on 12x12 or smaller - not worth it IMO (after doing it)


----------

